# اللؤلؤة - قطر



## C.Engineer (3 مايو 2006)

اللؤلؤة-قطر ​
اكتشف أجمل ماقدمته منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط، في موقع لم يكن بالإمكان تخيله من قبل. إنه الموقع الأرقى والأكثر تألقاً في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، حيث أسماء الأماكن فيها هي مزيج خاص من الأسماء الإيطالية والفرنسية والإسبانية والعربية التي تستحضر معاً سحر العالم القديم وروح العالم الجديد. 

اكتشف اللؤلؤة-قطر 

الحياة على أسلوب الريفييرا، حيث الشقق الفاخرة وبيوت التاون هاوس والبنتهاوس والفلل. 
مجمع دولي لليخوت مع أربعة مرافئ مارينا تتسع لـ 700 مركب 
ثلاثة فنادق من فئة الـ 5 نجوم 
150000 متر مربع من المحلات التجارية حيث تجد أرقى الماركات العالمية، والمطاعم ووسائل الترفيه المختلفة 
وجهه للعائلات حيث المدارس والمرافق الاجتماعية 
تبعد عن مطار الدوحة الدولي 20 كلم 
سكن مثالي لـ 35.000 ألف شخص من حول العالم.







الريفييرا العربية

تجسد اللؤلؤة-قطر أجواء الريفييرا في قلب المياه الدافئة للخليج العربي، جزيرة أعيد اكتشافها قبالة ساحل دولة قطر والتي تعتبر واحدة من أسرع الاقتصادات العالمية نمواً، مشروع استثماري في موقع يعد آية في الجمال. مكان ساحر تتعدد فيه الثقافات واللغات والأجناس. هذه هي اللؤلؤة-قطر، جزيرة ستعطي هذا البلد وشعبه معنىً جديداً ليصبح وجهة تتسم بصفات ومزايا قلّ نظيرها في المنطقة. 
ستصبح اللؤلؤة-قطر محطّ حديث العالم بأسره فقد تم تأسيسها في إطار العزم على جعل قطر مكاناً متفوقاً وبلداً منفتحاً أمام ضيوفه





بورتو أرابيا

يتميز بورتو أرابيا بأنه أوسع مرافئ الريفيرا، وقلبها النابض بالحياة، فهو متنوع ملوّن ويوفر أعلى مستويات الترف والعيش الهنيء، فهو ميناء أوروبي بقلب يخفق بإيقاع عربي أصيل. 
يشعرك التنزه بين الشقق الجميلة والمنازل الأنيقة أنك في أحد أزقة جنوب فرنسا؛ فهناك 2.8 كلم من المساحة المتوافرة للمشاة في منطقة (لاكروسيت) التي تعجّ بأجواء الحياة البحرية العصرية. وحين يأتي موعد العشاء، يجد النازل والزائر نفسه أمام خيارات عديدة بين أفضل المطاعم والمقاهي، إلى المتاجر الرفيعة المستوى، إلى الأسواق الشعبية؛ لأن (لاكروسيت) وبإختصار عبارة عن التقاء مثير للنوعية الممتازة بكافة أشكالها. فمناطق بورتو أرابيا المتنوعة توفّر للمستثمر عدة خيارات من حيث المواقع: من ساحة مفعمة بالحياة، إلى منطقة احتفالية أخرى تعجّ بالحياة، إلى ملاذ فريد في "جزيرة ضمن الجزيرة" حيث يتألق فندق ذا خمس نجوم في قلب بورتو أرابيا النابض.

فنار كروازيت (القمة الفيروزية)
يبدأ بورتو أرابيا عند فنار كروسيت، أوّله منارة تدل على بداية المرفأ الخلاّب والتي تجسد الحياة البحرية، وهو منطقة سكنية وتجارية ذات مزايا عدة، حيث المناظر البديعة والتي تتمتد بعد النظر لتشكّل نسيجاً مترابطاً حيث هدوء البحر ونشاط اليخوت، مما يجعل من هذا المكان الفرصة الاستثمارية الأفضل.

بيازيا أرابيا 
يتعتبر بيازا أرابيا محور بورتو أرابيا الديناميكي ومكان رائع للتسوق وتناول وجبات الطعام من خلال مظاهر الفخامة والترف في شكل مميز لالتقاء الحضارات. وأكثر ما يمتاز به هذا المكان الرائع هي "الساحة العربية" التي تجمع ما بين الرقي العالمي والذوق المرهف فتتحول إلى شاشة تبثّ صوراً من العالم بأفضل أسمائه وماركاته.

لاكروازيت
ليس هناك أجمل من التنزه في مكان مفعم بالحيوية اللامحدودة والعصرية؛ فـلاكرواسيت يحاكي نغمات الكوت دازور (La Cote D’Azur) الفرنسية ولكنه ينطق إحساساً عربيا لأشخاص تعددت جنسياتهم ولغاتهم، فالحياة تطغى على ثقافة المقاهي في هذه الجادة ومرفئها المشبع بالشمس حيث تتسابق المحلات التجارية والمطاعم والنوادي والحانات على فرض فرادتها وتميزها، مقدمةً التسلية والمفاجآت. 

مرسا أرابيا (المرساة)
في وسط بورتو أرابيا تقع جزيرة تعرف بـ "مرسى أرابيا"، حيث يصل بينها وبين المرفأ طريق بحري يمتد إلى المرفأ المفعم بالحيوية والنشاط؛ إذ يقع على الجزيرة فندق من فئة الـ5 نجوم لا يضاهيه بالموقع أيٌّ من المعالم الأخرى؛ حيث يمكن للنازل فيه أن يتمتع بمناظر المياه المحيطة الخلابة أياً تكن الغرفة التي ينزل فيها أو المكان الذي ينظر من خلاله، غارفاً من نشاط الملاحة والشاطئ اللذان يجسدان أسلوب الريفيرا. وعند المساء، يتمتع النازل في الفندق بجمال أنوار الجزيرة التي تتلألأ ويمتد انعكاسها على المياه بألوان خلابة شتى.

راس كروازيت (الرأس)
لكلٍّ من المرافئ الثلاثة مركز ترفيهي، ولا شك أن قلب المرح والنشاط في بورتو أرابيا هو راس كروسيت، حيث تخلق المطاعم وصالات الاستقبال التي لا تنام جواً احتفالياً متواصلاً يتمتع به السكان والزوار على مدار السنة، وتضفي المحلات والمقاهي إلى موجة الاحتفالات الليلية نشاطاً صاخباً يحوّل المرفأ إلى أهم مصدر إستجمام في المنطقة.



فيفا بحرية

عنوان عائلي يمتد على طول مرفأ ساحر يحيط به شاطئ أبيض نظيف، حيث تتمثل خصائص شمال البحر المتوسط، حيث الفخامة التي تعكس الطابع المغربي الأصيل، وذلك بإطلالها على أروع المناظر الخلابة الممتدة على طول الشاطيء. 

سيكون بإمكان السكان والضيوف الاستمتاع بالمناظر الساحرة لمتنزه المارينا، وممارسة جميع أشكال الحياة من خلال الرياضات البحرية وفرص التسوق المتعددة. بالإضافة إلى وجود فندق من فئة الـ 5 نجوم والذي سيضيف نكهة خاصة للمنطقة في جميع فصول السنة 




كوستا مالاذ

يعتبر "حجر الفيروز" ملاذاً للعيش الرغيد والفخم في منطقة رائعة الجمال، حيث تقع الفلل على أراضٍ مستقلّة أكبر من معدل المساحة العام بشكل يطلّ على المرفأ الواسع والشاطئ "الطبيعي" المحيط به. لقد تم الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن تكون الخصوصية والمساحات الكبيرة عند إعداد التصاميم الأولى لبيوت كوستا فيروز، حيث ينعم الساكن بفلل ذات خصوصية متميزة بشكلها الرائع وجودتها العالية.
ويعتبر المرفأ في كوستا ملاز مناسباً لأسلوب حياة فخم بجماله الرائع حيث تلتقي الهندسة المتوسطية بالآسيوية لتجعل من المياه والخصوصية والمساحة السمات المميِّزة لفلل مستقلّة خاصة. 
يتمتع فنار ملاز بغنى كوستا ملاز الواسع ويضيف إليه مناظر الخليج العربي الخلاّبة. بالإضافة إلى وجود النسيم الدافئ ومشاهد الأفق المتواصلة التي تجعل من كوستا ملاز المكان المناسب للعيش قرب البحر في جو من الهناء والسرور.

تقتصر الجزيرة الموجودة في وسط كوستا ملاز على فندق مرسا ملاز الذي يحيط به شاطئ رمليّ ذهبي اللون، يجعل منه أحد المرافئ الأنيقة بمشاهده الأخاذة حيث الخصوصية والفراده.




إيزولا دانا (جزر اللؤلؤ)

جزر اللؤلؤ" هي بلا شك أحد أكثر الأماكن خصوصية وتفرداً بمزاياها في العالم، تستطيع الوصول إليها عبر "طرق" ضيقة خاصة، وتمنحك ميزة الاستقلالية التي توفرها هذه الجزر فرصة تصميمها كما يحلو لك في موقع لا مثيل له بعيداً عن الجزيرة الأم حيث يمكنك أن تنعم بالعزلة والاستقلالية -كما يشير اسمها "إيزولا دانا"- الذي استوحي من أندر أنواع اللؤلؤ في العالم. أما البيوت الفخمة الواقعة على هذه "اللآلئ" فهي قادرة على أن تضيف إليها سحراً خاصاً سيجعل منها موقع لا يضاهى في المنطقة.


الكارتييه


أبراج كارتييه

أبراج كارتييه بشواطئها الخاصة وحدائقها الممتدة هي المنزل المثالي لأؤلئك الذين يسعون وراء مساحات محيطة أوسع؛ ففي الحي الذي يمكن الوصول إليه بسهولة قرب المدخل الذي يشبه فم الكمثرى بإمكانك ملاحظة المميزات العديدة للشقق المطلة على طول مياه الخليج العربي الزرقاء. 
إستوحي تصميم هذه الأبراج العالية من بلدان حوض البحر المتوسط، مما سمح بإضفاء صفة العالمية المنشودة ولكن في موقع معزول هادئ وبعيد عن نشاطات المرفأ الصاخبة

قناة كارتييه
توجه عبر غراند كروز إلى منطقة تتمتع بروح البندقية (فينيسيا)، فقناة كارتييه التي تتقاطع مع قنوات مائية رائعة، وتعج بالمناظر الخلاّبة الفخمة المحاطة برمال شواطئ الخليج العربي الدافئة، حيث بالإمكان التمتع بأسلوب حياة الريفييرا من خلال بيوت البلدة الجميلة التي تطل مباشرة على الشواطئ وتحيط بها حدائق منظمة تعدّ مثالية لمن ينشد الرقي والتميز.



































لمزيد من التفاصيل ​http://www.thepearlqatar.com/SubAr.aspx?ID=233&MID=150


----------



## اريز (17 مايو 2006)

لا أملك سوى أن أقول لك أنهذه الصور أكثر الرائعة جداً 
شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## حمد الكندي (22 مايو 2006)

في الحقيقة الصور ممتازة جدا 
ونتمنى اخى الكريم المزيد


----------



## ahm.2006 (23 مايو 2006)

صور رائعة جداً جداً...:13:


----------



## سعد حساني (24 مايو 2006)

thanks very mush this is good picture


----------



## ربيع القلوب (24 مايو 2006)

شيىء رائع حقا...وفقك الله


----------



## أبوكمال (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## زيااد77 (28 مايو 2006)

والله منظار جميله


----------



## ahmed mohamed (29 مايو 2006)

عزيزى الفاضل
البيرل ما زال تحت الانشاء.افدنا بالمخططات ولو بصيغة pdf أفادكم الله.


----------



## andalus (29 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## baha salahat (30 مايو 2006)

very nice picture 000 thank you


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (31 مايو 2006)

يلعن ام الفلة يا حسام


----------



## امير المؤمنين (7 يونيو 2006)

صور جميلة شكرا لك


----------



## المستريح (11 يونيو 2006)

والله ما اقول الا ماشاء الله


----------



## kamel fraid (12 يونيو 2006)

عزيزي الناشر
الصور الموضحة اعلاه جميلة ولكنه معمظمها صور معمارية مهمة ولكننا نرغب في لوح انشائية توضح الهيكل الخرساني .وتوضح كيف يتم التنفيذ ان امكن كما نرجوا نشر لوحات انشائية عن اساسات هذه الباني ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## العربي التميمي (12 يونيو 2006)

*صور رائعة*

والله مناظر تجعل المواطن العربي يفتخر بان هكذا مناظر موجودة في بلد عربي وهو قطر


----------



## Mohammed2s (13 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل وشيّق

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذاالموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس عامر (13 يونيو 2006)

عاشت ايدك وتسلم


----------



## nadjibsfr (14 يونيو 2006)

merci les ingénieurs


----------



## Eng.AMMAR SHAKER (20 يونيو 2006)

الهي يوفقكم وينقل هذا التوفيق شويه منه الى العراق


----------



## قطر الندى (20 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله على هذا الجمال


----------



## منى29 (21 يونيو 2006)

الله يا عمري قطر


----------



## مفنود (28 يونيو 2006)

والله شي جميل وبالتوفيق ...... شكراً Engineer vbmenu_register("postmenu_104896", true);


----------



## enje (4 يوليو 2006)

من دواعي سروري أن تنفذ مشاريع مثل هذه في الشرق الاوسط 
ومشكورين على مجهودكم


----------



## حليف الليل (7 يوليو 2006)

يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من علامات الساعه ان ترى الحفاه العراه رعاء الشاه يتطاولون في البنيان


----------



## azzeh0123 (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م. أكرم (10 يوليو 2006)

اووووووووووووووه
والله مشروع مش طبيعي
يا ريت ربنا يوفقنا ونعمل زي هدي المشاريع


----------



## سامي250 (19 يوليو 2006)

لا شك انه شيء عظيم بس....
امتى الخبرات العربية والمهندسينالعرب رح يوصلوا لهيك مستوى


----------



## barede (20 يوليو 2006)

صور جميلة وممتعة من جنان الدنبا ولنتمتع إلى حين.


----------



## ma-tawa (22 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي ابو القسام (30 يوليو 2006)

مشكور
علي الجهد


----------



## محسن 9 (30 يوليو 2006)

نرتقي وترتقي الامم ونحن خيرهم
صدقوني هذه الاعمال وغيرها المنفذ في الوطن العربي هم العرب ولكن يبقى الاسم للشركة المتعاقدة 
امكانياتنا كبيرة ولكن نفقد الشجاعة لنقول نحن وليس هم المهندس العربي في كل مكان له وزنه و في كل المجتمعات بل في كل بقاع العالم


----------



## مهندس نواف (31 يوليو 2006)

صورة جميلة جداً

واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## محمود حلمى (1 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات انه فعلا مشروع عملاق سيضع قطر على قمة المزارات السياحيه وستكون وجهه سياحيه اكثر من ممتازه


----------



## loverose (11 أغسطس 2006)

والله تحفه معماريه وفنيه جزاك الله خير


----------



## سنفوور عمارة (17 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلمووووووووووووو يا عسل


----------

